# Wondering if y'all could help me write a speech



## CulinaryCellist (Apr 17, 2019)

Hello again,

I'm writing a speech over knives, sharpening, maintenance, etc as well as the differences between German stainless and Jknives.

Wondering if y'all could take me on a crash course

-Josh


----------



## Matus (Apr 17, 2019)

It sounds a bit like you should give a lecture on a topic you are not too familiar with ... ?


----------



## CulinaryCellist (Apr 17, 2019)

I have a bit of time to do research and I know you guys are quite knowledgeable, I was going to do a speech over music but it was a banned topic :/


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 17, 2019)

Hit YouTube. Try some stuff yourself. Don’t try and talk about things you don’t understand.


----------



## refcast (Apr 17, 2019)

If you can spare the $10, or go to a library or book store to read this, this book EXACTLY covers the difference in more authority and detail than anything else out there.

https://www.amazon.com/Sharp-Definitive-Introduction-Sharpening-Techniques/dp/1452163065


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 17, 2019)

Don't try to teach what you have not yet learned.

Pick a different topic you allready know well.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 17, 2019)

I'll offer a different approach... nothing wrong with writing on the matter as long as you don't try to act like an expert. Taking advantage of genuine excitement about the subject and a newcomer's curiosity I'm sure you could write a decent speech. Start with a good outline!


----------



## Nemo (Apr 17, 2019)

Can you describe the audience and the occasion?


----------



## slickmamba (Apr 18, 2019)

I think its fine to lecture on something you aren't a master of. Like chinacat said, go in stating that you are not the be all end all of knife knowledge and do as best a job to give enough info for people to walk out interested or know something new. Jon has a few videos with the basics of steel types (), and Will Griffin does a great job describing knife basics()


----------



## Luftmensch (Apr 18, 2019)

chinacats said:


> I'll offer a different approach... nothing wrong with writing on the matter as long as you don't try to act like an expert. Taking advantage of genuine excitement about the subject and a newcomer's curiosity I'm sure you could write a decent speech. Start with a good outline!



+1

I am going to give @chinacats props for the positive attitude. I agree. If you remain humble you'll be able to deliver a good speech. When did the phrase "i don't know" become verboten?? 

Sharpening and maintenance is a skill that takes time and practice to master but the theory is simple enough. The basics behind knife profiles and cultural approaches to design is also basic enough. It is not rocket-brain-surgery-science. If you are prepared to sink a several hours into the internet and youtube, you should gather enough information to deliver the _basics_ to an uninformed audience.

What's more, teaching is a great way to learn - if you are interested in the topic... go for it!


----------



## Michi (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## WildBoar (Apr 18, 2019)

Lots of people lecture on things they really don't know all that well. And if it is for school, then just about everyone presents talks on things they do not know well. Present it as info you have learned, and not that you are a big expert on it.


----------



## Luftmensch (Apr 18, 2019)

Hehe... Where is the like button when you need it! I love Mitchell & Web


----------

